# Angeln in Polen



## Angler2004 (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
War schon mal jemand in Polen angeln? Und gibts dort auch gute Hechtgewässer?


----------



## Carp Dav (13. März 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hi

Werde dort über Pfingsten hin fahren, allerdings zum Karpfenfischen.


----------



## phreenatic (7. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

hallo.

Polen hat sehr schöne und fischreiche Gewässer.
Auch auf Hecht kann man in Polen sehr gut Angeln. (Masuren) aber auch in den Flüssen.

War letztes Jahr in Polen in Makowo( ein See von vielen anderen in Mazuren ). Sehr schönes Gewässer und Riesig.
Angelkarte für 3 Tage ca. 50 zl. (12 Euro) und je länger desto mehr lohnt sich das.

Mfg
angler-info.de

bei Fragen : angeln.phreenatic@angler-info.de


----------



## Ronald (18. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Braucht man zum Angeln in Polen den deutschen Fischereischein ? Da könnte ich ja vielleicht mein Glück schon versuchen bevor ich den Schein hier gemacht habe , oder ? Nimmt man da seine eigene Angelausrüstung mit oder muß man eine Mieten, wieviele Ruten darf man in Polen verwenden ?

Erstmal nur ein paar Fragen , ich will ja nicht abschreckend wirken.

Alles Tolle
Ronald


----------



## rudlinger (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Ronald
brauchst Du nicht!! Geht alles ohne wie auch in Tschechien!!


----------



## Kurzer (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Lass den bloß zu Hause... ;->

kleiner Spass, dort sind unheimlich nette Menschen die einen immer helfen und auch sehr gute Tipps auf Lager haben. 

Gruß


----------



## fiedelde (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

jetzt haben wir 2005.
braucht man nun jetzt in CZ und Pl einen deutschen fischereischein? oder kauft man sich einfach einen angelschein? 
mein FS ist mit der wende verfallen, nun will ich mal wieder einen urlaub in cz oder Pl mit angeln verbinden:
wäre nett, wenn jemand mir den aktuellen stand mitteilt, wie man zum offiziellen angeln in besagten ländern kommt.


----------



## Blackmore (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo,

scheinbar gibt es nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Angeln in Polen. Ich will mal wissen was im Fluß Rospuda so rumschwimmt (mache dort eine Kanutour) und in den Seen Nähe Allenstein. Das mit dem Angelschein ist auch eine Frage ?


----------



## Spezialist (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo,

zum Angeln in Tschechien, hinsichtlich des Fischereischeines, kann ich Euch genauestens Auskunft geben, weil ich schon seit 10 Jahren in Tschechien lebe und angle. Vor etwa 2 Jahren gab es bezueglich der Fischereischeine eine Reform in Tschechien. Frueher konnte jedes Gemeindeamt einen tschechischen Fischereischein ausstellen, und zwar jedem, auch Auslaendern. Jetzt ist es so, dass eigentlich nur noch die Bezirksaemter (Landratsaemter) diese Fischereischeine ausstellen duerfen. Bei Auslaendern (das sind wir Deutsche halt mal in Tschechien) ist es so, dass seit dieser Reform der auslaendische (deutsche) Fischereischein eigentlich vorgelegt werden muss, wenn ein tschechischer Fischereischein ausgestellt werden soll! Die Praxis sieht aber anders aus. Am Lipno-Stausee bspw. (faelschlicherweise oft Moldau-Stausee genannt - davon gibt es naemlich mehrere) werden Erlaubnisscheine und auch Fischereischeine in vielen Pensionen, Hotels und Angelzubehoerlaeden verkauft, ohne dass man den deutschen Fischereischein ueberhaupt sehen will. Aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass in solchen Faellen der Fischereischein mit nur einer 1-jaehrigen Gueltigkeitsdauer ausgestellt wird (normalerweise sind auch 3-10 Jahre moeglich). Der Fischereischein kostet fuer 1 Jahr 100 tschechische Kronen, also etwa 3,30 Euro (das sind noch guenstige Preise, was?).
Sollte jemand Fragen zum Angeln in Tschechien haben (gute Reviere, Kontakte, was erlaubt ist und was nicht), dann lasst es mich wissen, ich werde gerne alle Fragen beantworten, denn eines weiss ich sicher: Tschechien ist fuer speziell deutsche Angler ein Paradies, weil eben nicht alles verboten ist, was Spass macht!!!.

Gruesse, Spezialist

PS: Die Erlaubnisscheine am Lipno-Stausee, also im Laender-Dreieck Deutschland-Oesterreich-Tschechien sind die teuersten in Tschechien ueberhaupt. Lasst Euch also nicht vom relativ hohen Preis (50 Euro/Woche) abschrecken (obwohl es das Gewaesser sicher wert ist).


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



			
				Blackmore schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> scheinbar gibt es nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Angeln in Polen. Ich will mal wissen was im Fluß Rospuda so rumschwimmt (mache dort eine Kanutour) und in den Seen Nähe Allenstein. Das mit dem Angelschein ist auch eine Frage ?



Und ich versuche seit drei Jahren vergeblich nach Allenstein zu kommen.
Dort wohnt ein Cousin meiner Lebensgefährtin direkt an einem See mit allem, was das Anglerherz begehrt ( Boot, Ausrüstung etc. ) 
Nach seinen ( übersetzten ) Berichten hat die Fischvielfalt jedoch stark nachgelassen, da hier kaum jemand auf Schonzeiten, Mindestmasse etc. achtet. Die wenigen noch ansässigen Berufsfischer fischen alles leer und man muss schon gute Tip-Geber oder Insider-Kenntnisse haben, um hier den wünschenswerten Erfolg zu haben.
Das vorgeschriebene gilt für Allensteiner-Seen. 
Landschaftlich ist es natürlich ein Traum.


----------



## Angler_AST (25. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hi, 

ich kann Hakengrösse 1 nur bestätigen. Ich fahre jedes Jahr mehrmals nach Polen in die Masurengegend und kenne fast alle Seen rund um Szczytno und Allenstein. Der Fischbestand hat in den letzten 6 Jahren, insbesondere durch Wilderei mit *Netzen* und *Stromaggregaten*, ganz rapide abgenommen. 

Einen Hecht habe ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal auf dem See Leleszki gefangen.

Ansonsten kann ich die masurische Seen nur Anglern empfehlen, die Fans von Plötze und Rotfeder sind - davon gibt es sogar noch einige.

Die Gegend kann ich Urlaubern allerdings nur empfehlen. Es ist einfach traumhaft schön und Erholung pur. Wer dennoch Interesse hat, nach Masuren zu fahren, kann gerne auf mich zukommen - kann ein paar Tips geben......


----------



## Blackmore (27. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

So bin wieder zurück aus Polen und will mal meine Erfahrungen hier berichten.
Zuerst waren wir mit Kanu 6 Tage auf einem Fluss in Ostpolen. Nennt sich Rospuda. Dieser ist noch ziemlich urwüchsig, zum Teil schnell und flach und mit vielen Bäumen im Wasser, dann gibt es einige Seen zwischendurch mit viel Schilf und Kraut und anderen Wasserpflanzen. Ich war hier zum Kanufahren und nicht auf Angeln aus. Natürlich hatte ich eine Rute dabei und habe auch mal geblinkert. Eines Morgens z.B. raus aus dem Zelt und Spinner dran: Ein dicken Barsch und 5 Minuten später ein 60er Hecht. Damit war mein Angeldurst erstmal gestillt weil ich davon ausging, dass es an unserem Ferienhaus am Omulewsee in Wikno nähe Allenstein nur besser werden kann. FEHLANZEIGE !!!!!! Zwar gab es genügend Köder zu kaufen (Maden, Würmer etc.) aber das war auch alles. Wir hatten Nachbarn aus Gütersloh, drei Profiangler und ich selbst: Das Ergebnis in 2 Wochen war deprimierend. Wir haben uns dann die Plötzen und Forellen im Laden gekauft bzw. in exzellenten Fischrestaurants.  Also ich  und auch die Nachbarn haben einfach alles probiert. Ergebnis:  Hunderte  Lauben und kleine Güstern, einige  Brassen, zwei Aale (30 cm), ein  Karpfen größerer Ordnung aber Abriss,  keine Barsche, keine Hechte, keine Zander etc. Nochmal einfach frustrierend. Dieser See istb tot obwohl jeden Tag mehrere Angler zu sehen waren.

Fazit: In Ostpolen und Nordostpolen, da wo kaum jemand hinkommt (an der Rospuda gab es weinige Angler aber unendliche Wildnis wie Schilf, Sumpf, Wälder (haben Angler gesehen, die auf Döbel aus waren) gibt es ideale Bedingungen aber im Ermland und wahrscheinlich auch in Masuren ist Angeln Zeitverschwendung.

Ansonsten kann ich Polen nur empfehlen (super nette Menschen, Natur ohne Ende, Kultur, Essen gehen, Billig) und keine Spur von Klauerei wie man hier so in einigen Beiträgen liest. Meine Meinung, das warmal vor 10 Jahren, Polen ist mehrere Reisen wert, dort findet man da, was es in Deutschland (West) seit langem nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## lachjl17 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hi,

also zum Thema Fischereischin ist es in Polen mittlerweile so, dass Fischereischein und stellenweise auch Tageskarte (Gewässerkarte) erforderlich sind. Ich fahre seid 20 Jahren zum Angeln nach Polen und kann bestätigen, dass speziell die Raubfischbestände drastisch gesunken sind. Es wird viel gewildert und auf Schonzeiten und-maße überhaupt keinen Wert gelegt. Im Gegenteil, im Mai gehen die dort ganz gezielt auf Hecht und das restliche Jahr fast gar nicht mehr.
Brassen kann man nach 2-3tägigem Anfüttern mit Nudeln allerdings sehr gut fangen. Fänge von3-4 Kilogramm sind dann die Regel. Und die sind geräuchert ja bekanntlich eine Delikatesse.

Gruß Janko


----------



## uwe103 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Moin Angelgemeinde,

wollen nächstes Jahr zum Aal, Barsch und Zander angeln nach Polen, Kaschubische Seenplatte. Haben ein sehr gutes Angebot vorliegen und es sind auch grosse Seen um das Haus. Die nächst größere Stadt ist 20 Km entfernt.
Jetzt aber mal meine eigentliche Frage an die Spezialisten hier unter Euch: meine beiden Mitfahrer wollen in der letzten Maiwoche (Himmelfahrt) fahren, da sie dann nicht so viel Urlaubstage opfern müssen. Habe jetzt aber von verschiedenen Seiten gehört (und gelesen), dass es dann dort das Wasser für Aal noch zu kalt sein soll |kopfkrat  Ich plädiere für die Zeit ab dem 03. Juni, jedoch soll das Wasser dann auch noch nicht viel wärmer sein.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Viele Grüsse

uwe103

P.S. selbst der Vermieter meint, wenn wir die Woche im Mai fahren, sollen wir uns warme Sachen mitnehmen, da es oftmals morgens noch sehr kalt sein soll.


----------



## lachjl17 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Meines erachtens sind Juli-August die beiden besten Monate. Allerdings sind die Aalbestände aufgrund von Wilderei und gebietsweise Sauerstoffmangel in den Gewässern drastisch zurückgegangen. Für Raubfisch jeglicher Art ist in Polen mittlerweile Ausdauer erforderlich.

Gruß Janko


----------



## uwe103 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Janko

gilt das auch für Aal?


----------



## lachjl17 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Leider ja

Gruß Janko


----------



## Schleie (23. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

hallo ich bin in polen öfters .es ist noch immer sehr gut, besonders größe karauschen und schleien in hoher stückzahl. ok es stimmt das es nicht mehr so viel fisch in den meisten gewässern gibt wie früher,aber es lohnt sich noch immer dort hinzufahren .


----------



## uwe103 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Schleie

wegen Karausche und Schleie brauche ich nicht bis nach Polen fahren, die habe ich hier vor der Haustür. Denk doch nur mal an die heutigen Benzinpreise, da sind mir die Weissfische dann doch zu teuer 

Aale, Zander und Barsche sind gefragt


----------



## uwe103 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@all

so, mit Kaschubey wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nix, da meine Mitfahrer alle, bis auf einen (und da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob er mitkommt wg. kranker Frau zu Háuse und selber kränkelnd) abgesagt haben.
Habe mir nun die Pommersche Seenplatte ausgeguckt, die Gegend um Drawsko Pomorski.
Hat da jemand Infos und Hinweise bezgl. Angelgewässer und Vermieter?


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Sagt mal sehen die Einheimischen nicht was sie Ihrer Umwelt da antun? (Wilderei usw...) oder sind die zu blöde dafür?


----------



## uwe103 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Raubfischer RD

schon mal nach Polen rübergefahren? Als ich das erste Mal nach Polen bin, haben wir gleich kurz hinter der Grenze ein riesiges EKZ angefahren. Da standen auch Pavillions wo große Aquarien waren. Dachte erst, dass da lauter dicke Knüppel drin sind. Doch dann sah ich, dass es lauter große Aale waren. Die erklärten mir dann, dass die Fische im Landesinneren elektrisch abgefischt werden und hier verkauft werden, da mehr Touristen hinkommen, teilweise auch nur Tagesbesucher. Die wollen echt nur Kohle machen und scheren sich nicht um die Natur. Wenn Du noch weiter reinfährst, fischen die teilweise auch als Zubrot um ihre Familien zu ernähren, denn Stütze gibt es m.E. dort nicht und Arbeitslosigkeit ist dort auch hoch. Je weiter Du nach Osten kommst, desto schlimmer ist das Verhalten gegenüber der Natur und Kreatur.
Aber so langsam, aber ganz langsam, lernen sie auch dazu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Ne ich war noch nicht da... aber nur aus Provitgier so mit der Umwelt umzugehen ist das letzt. Es aus der Not zu machen um die Familie zu ernähren kann ich noch verstehen aber nur mit knirschenden Zähnen...

Naja eigentlich konnte ich es mir eh denken, da ich heute mal wieder so eine Situation mit den Brüdern hatte wo ich fast gekotzt hätte... Aber mehr sag ich nicht da es hier nicht her gehört.


----------



## uwe103 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

@Raubfischer_RD

ähnliche Situationen kenne ich auch hier vom Mittellandkanal:v 

Wieso Not nur mit knirschenden Zähnen? Entweder Du musst kriminell werden, um Deine Familie durchzubringen oder eben fischen gehen auf Teufel komm raus. Aonsonsten hast Du keine Möglichkeit mehr mit den Zähnen zu knirschen, weil Du zwischenzeitlich wohl verhungert bist.


----------



## "Zander" (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

War selber noch nicht da .Fahre aber nächstes Jahr nach Polen ,auch in die Masuren . Wollen nach Lutry(Kolno) . Wollte mal wissen ,was da so los ist?. Hab von euch schon viel über die Masuren gehört,weiß aber nicht was für Köder da so für Hecht geht. Sind da echt nur Zwillings- statt Drillingshaken erlaubt? |kopfkrat Wer sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet .|laola::b   


Gruß "Zander"


----------



## fiedelde (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

hallo ich komme aus der gegend löbau- bautzen. gibt es in der nähe zu den grenzübergängen sohland, zittau und seifhennersdorf möglichkeiten in cz zu angeln.
bin durch lipno im besitz eines fs.

danke dir spezialist



			
				Spezialist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zum Angeln in Tschechien, hinsichtlich des Fischereischeines, kann ich Euch genauestens Auskunft geben, weil ich schon seit 10 Jahren in Tschechien lebe und angle. Vor etwa 2 Jahren gab es bezueglich der Fischereischeine eine Reform in Tschechien. Frueher konnte jedes Gemeindeamt einen tschechischen Fischereischein ausstellen, und zwar jedem, auch Auslaendern. Jetzt ist es so, dass eigentlich nur noch die Bezirksaemter (Landratsaemter) diese Fischereischeine ausstellen duerfen. Bei Auslaendern (das sind wir Deutsche halt mal in Tschechien) ist es so, dass seit dieser Reform der auslaendische (deutsche) Fischereischein eigentlich vorgelegt werden muss, wenn ein tschechischer Fischereischein ausgestellt werden soll! Die Praxis sieht aber anders aus. Am Lipno-Stausee bspw. (faelschlicherweise oft Moldau-Stausee genannt - davon gibt es naemlich mehrere) werden Erlaubnisscheine und auch Fischereischeine in vielen Pensionen, Hotels und Angelzubehoerlaeden verkauft, ohne dass man den deutschen Fischereischein ueberhaupt sehen will. Aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass in solchen Faellen der Fischereischein mit nur einer 1-jaehrigen Gueltigkeitsdauer ausgestellt wird (normalerweise sind auch 3-10 Jahre moeglich). Der Fischereischein kostet fuer 1 Jahr 100 tschechische Kronen, also etwa 3,30 Euro (das sind noch guenstige Preise, was?).
> Sollte jemand Fragen zum Angeln in Tschechien haben (gute Reviere, Kontakte, was erlaubt ist und was nicht), dann lasst es mich wissen, ich werde gerne alle Fragen beantworten, denn eines weiss ich sicher: Tschechien ist fuer speziell deutsche Angler ein Paradies, weil eben nicht alles verboten ist, was Spass macht!!!.
> ...


----------



## Aalhunter 31 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo zusammen!
möchte hier über meinen Angelausflug nach Polen/ Witnica nähe Kystrien berichten.
Also ich und ein paar kumpels von mir waren schon 1998 dort an dem See namens " Wilkie". Es ist nen See mit ca 50ha und max. 39m tief. Idyllisch im Wald gelegen und ca 9 km vom letzten ort Witnica entfernt. Das wasser ist glasklar und damals gab es auch Krebse im Überfluss.
Also sind wir zu viert dieses Jahr wieder hin,allein der dicken Aale wegen die wir damals dort fingen.Da der See über kleine Gräben Verbindung zur Wahrtahat,müsste es ja noch immer so sein.Wir sind also am 31.7.. los.Nach mehreren Umwegen ( die Polen haben einfach mal in den letzten 8 Jahren die Zahlen der Bundesstrassen gewechselt) waren wir wieder in Witnica. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wieviel man in 8 Jahren vergisst. Wir wollten zu erst in nen Angelladen uns Erlaubnisscheine holen,nur keiner wusste mehr wo der war. Nach mehreren Befragungen einiger Einwohner ( selbst 20km hinter der Grenze ist mit deutsch nix mehr) haben wir den "Kiosk" gefunden.
Nun setzt euch,wir haben für 4 Tage sage und schreibe 160!!!! zloty bezahlt. Ca 10 euro am Tag!!!!!! WUCHER!!!!
so,und dann den richtigen Waldweg finden zum See........
Naja nach ner stunde hatten wir auch das geschafft und der See lag in voller Pracht und Schönheit vor uns.
2mann bauten das Zelt auf und ich und der Kumpel sind los Ukeleis fangen,die Leibspeise von Anguilla anguilla....|supergri 
Also die erste Nacht war nischt,dafür kam den nächsten morgen nen Waldhüter und verwies uns zum Zeltplatz. Der befand sich an der Stirnseite des Sees,Hinter den kleinen Badestrand......Aalfang ade!!!!
Also,alles eingepackt,gegenüber gefahren,alles ausgepackt und Zelt zusammen gelassen und unterm Angelschirm geschlafen. Die nacht die dann kam war die Beste!!! Früh halb 2 uhr.....der Pieper schreit,hälltan....schreit weiter....Anhieb!!!!! .....hängt!!!...der 1. Polenaal nach 8 jahren....allerdings nicht bei mir. Ich war diesmal nicht erfolgreich.....;+ 
Frühs dann gegen 9 uhr die gleiche Rute,das gleiche Spiel....wieder so ein Dicker.
Wir unsere Ruten raus,neue Fische drauf....warten.....
11uhr  der andere Kumpel.....BISS....ANHIEB....AAL....und wieder so ein Vieh....
und das war es auch an der stelle....es kam dann die nächsten Tage ein Gewitter nach dem anderen,das Wasser kühlte sich etwas ab.....und Anguilla hatte keinen Hunger mehr.
Ach halt,den Nachmittag als wir dort nur mit schirm aufschlugen hat der eine Kumpel noch einen ufernah raubenden Aal gesehen.


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

So will die Rubrik hier mal wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Natürlich nicht ohne Eigennutz. Bin ab April für drei Monate im Praktikum bei Skórzyn, liegt zwischen Slubice und Zielona Góra an der E29. Was ich so gelesen hab ist die Region (Lebuser Land) reich an See, Tümpeln sowie Fischteichen. Jetzt seit ihr gefragt; habt ihr Erfahrung oder Tipps für diese Ecke?


----------



## *luckyluke* (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Da hast du recht .
Das ist eine sehr schöne ecke.
Angeltechnisch gesehen kann ich dir nur den bober empfehlen.
Dort hast du ein großes weißfischvorkommen.
Ein highlight sind sicherlich die rapfen......nur an der rute und nicht im kochtopf.
Wenn du richtung Guben fährst hat du sehr viele put&take gewässer...
Der besatz ist schon wahnsinn.
Einzig die preise find ich ziemlich hoch.
Forelle  4€/kg.....Stoer 9€/kg
So mehr kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen,aber lass mal hören wie deine ausbeute war


MFG Luckyluke


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Okay, Bober, werde ich mir merken, danke.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

wenn du fragen zu polen hast dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!
ich emphele den see narie! da ich dort geboren wurde kenne ich diesen see in und aus wendig ! Masuren ist ein absoluter geheimtipp !!!!!!!!
Besonders der Narie See für Karpfenangler!!!!
die einheimischen dort verstehen nicht viel vom modernen karpfen angeln....dort wird hauptsächlich auf hecht geangelt, somit liegt der angeldruck für karpfen bei 0!
ich bin jedes jahr dort und geh eig nur auf hecht, barsch und brassen. trotzdem habe ich es leztes jahr nachts auf karpfen versucht...mit erfolg! ich fing in einer nacht 12 karpfen! davon wog der schwerste 11kg!! mein pers. rekord
und al dies habe ich obwohl ich kein Specialisierter Karpfenangler bin ohne SWINGER und ECHOLOT geschaft!
wenn man genug anfütter erlebt man dort nacht für nacht ware sternstunden!
der see ist an der tiefsten stelle 44m tief und ist 1240ha groß, es gibt massenhaft inseln und UNBERÜHRTE NATUR!

Außerdem ist der see ein Hecht ELDORADO!!
im durschnitt fängt man dort 3-5 hechte am tag!!!!

wenn du noch mehr fragen hast dann frag einfach:m
vlg


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Danke für den Tip, nur leider bin ich ja mehr in Westpolen. Nach Masuren ist ja dann noch ein Stück. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den ganzen Kram wie Fischereischein, Angelkarten sowie Schonzeiten aus?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

außer einer tageskarte wird keine andere lizenz benötigt, schonzeiten und mindestmaße stehen meistens auf den karten... deutsche touristen können auch im anglerladen nachfragen...den fast ganz polen hat sich auf den deutschen tourismus eingestellt


----------



## Borg (27. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, wenn ich den alten Fred hier wieder ausgrabe, aber ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, in 2010 mal einen Angelurlaub an der masurischen Seenplatte zu machen. Ich bin nicht auf Raubfische aus, sondern auf Friedfische (stippen). Die letzten Infos hier sind ja nun 2 Jahre alt und da wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich da in den letzten 2 Jahren was getan hat.

Für Tipps rund um Unterkünfte, benötigte Angelpapiere, gute Angelmöglichkeiten, etc. wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## *luckyluke* (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Also zum stippen kannst du an jeden Tümpel in polen gehen.

Die Masuren sind derart überfischt das du ukelei und anderes Weißfischzeugs in rohen mengen fangen kannst.

Falls du doch mal einen richten fisch fangen willst mußt du echt dir nen privatteich suchen.

Da das Gebiet der masuren ca so groß ist wie Sachsen kann ich dir echt nicht weiterhelfen.

Angelkarte mußt du dich erkundigen....kann dir aber ganz schnell passieren das du da mal die woche 70€ bezahlst wenn du keine polnischen bekannte hast.


----------



## Papi1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo
Ich komme aus Polen und bin ich seit 27 Jahren in D
Früher bin 2-3 mal pa.nach polen gefahren und die Masuren kenne ich wie meine westentasche aber zum angeln würde ich dort nicht mehr fahren, da in den Sommermonate auf Masuren sind die preise so hoch das du genau so gut nach Norwegen oder Schweden fahren kanst.
Aber wenn du unbedingt Rotaugen 10-15 cm und barsche der gleichen Klasse fangen willst dan bist du dort genau richtig.
Was die Angelkarte angeht kostet die für 30 Tage ca.20 € und ein guter Rat zum schluss halte dich fern von grossen Hotels weil in den kannst du das doppelte wie in D bezahlen, dafür auf den Dörfern gibt sowas wie Agraturistik und die ist bezahlbar.
Ich hoffe das ich dir bischen bei deiner Entscheidung gecholfen habe 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## schevhoetter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo,

ich fahre im Sommer (July/August) mit meiner familiy zum Narie See und werde natürlich meine Angel mitnehmen.

Welche Fische lohnen sich zu beangeln?

Ich brauche natürlich sämtliche info`s. Also meldet Euch.

Gruß


----------



## oljabo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Nun haben wir uns entschlossen im Juli in Polen Urlaub zu machen. Ich würde deshalb diesen Blog gerne wieder beleben. 

Lieber Schevhoetter, wie war`s im vergangenen Jahr am Narie See? 

Über die eigentliche masurische  Seenplatte ist vor einigen Jahren ja schon ausgiebig "gewarnt" worden. Ich denke, die Situation braucht sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre um sich zu ändern. Nur der eine Beitrag von Johnnie Walker lässt hoffen, dass es ein wenig weiter westlich noch eine bessere Situation ist. Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 

Wir fahren an den Dadaj See, also westlich der Seenplatte und östlich vom Narie See. Hat jemand dort Erfahrungen sammeln können? 

Danke für eure Mitteilungen!
Gruß


----------



## Andi3761 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Boardies,
ich will dieses Jahr im Juli mal an die polnische Ostseeküste, speziell Insel Wolin.
Küste und Camminer Bodden sind in unmittelbarer Nähe unseres Ferienhauses.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen in der Gegend gesammelt und kann ein paar Tips geben ?


----------



## schevhoetter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



oljabo schrieb:


> Nun haben wir uns entschlossen im Juli in Polen Urlaub zu machen. Ich würde deshalb diesen Blog gerne wieder beleben.
> 
> Lieber Schevhoetter, wie war`s im vergangenen Jahr am Narie See?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

der Narie See ist ein schöner See. Aber auf Hecht und Karpfen
war absolut nichts zu machen.
Ich habe dann hin und wieder mit der Stippe Rotaugen gefangen - nicht nur kleine. Das hat auch Spaß gemacht.
Wenn man die Einheimischen fragt, bekommt man immer die gleiche Antwort. Wenn Du Fische fangen willst, dann geh zu einem Privatteich. Davon gibt es dort wohl reichlich. Ist aber nicht mein Ding.
Erstaunlicher Weise war von Mückenplage nichts zu merken. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist der Narie-See einen Angelurlaub nicht wert. Zudem wurde uns das Ruderboot, welches zum Haus gehörte bereits nach 4 Tagen gestohlen.


----------



## Daeng (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

So, auch bei mir steht der Sommerurlaub in Polen an...

Ende Juli geht es nach Mausuren, genauer gesagt nach Pasym und dort an den See Kalwa.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Möchte hauptsächlich auf Friedfisch (Karpfen und Schleie) angeln.

Zur Erlaubnis ist alles bekannt. Er geht mir hauptsächlich um Fangerfahrungen, Köder usw.

Ansonsten irgendwelche Gewässerempfehlungen in der Nähe?


----------



## steffel333 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Guten Morgen

Das Thema muss ich auch wieder mal hoch holen.

am 13.Juni geht es eine Woche an den Ebro und am 24.07 dann für eine Woche nach Polen...Wir haben dort einen Privaten Angelsee mit Alleinstehende Haus gemietet
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ferienhaus-Las-Zagozd/1508013896081386?fref=photo
Der Karpfenbestand soll da sehr gut sein allerdings wohl bis Max 8 kg

400 m Entfernt liegt der Jenzioro Mt Dolgie der mir mehr Spannung geben soll
Ich werde überwiegend versuchen einen Großen Karpfen zu fanden .
Allerdings haben mich Eure Berichte hier eher ernüchtert ... viel zu erwarten habe ich da wohl nicht.
Ich werde es wohl mit Pellit und XXL Mega Mais versuchen und mir über ein paar tage was mit Mais anfüttern .

War vielleicht schon mal jemand in der Nähe an dem Gewässer oder und ist es noch schwieriger geworden?

Ist an den Seen generell  besser im Tiefen weit draußen oder in Ufer nähe zu angeln ??

Schöne Grüße aus Wiesbaden stefan


----------



## petri28 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Stefan,
 Leider kann ich Dir zu Deinem genannten See nichts berichten, aber, ich gehe seit ca. 8 Jahre schon in Polen an einem kleinen Privat See angeln. Mittlererweise bin ich schon zu 50% Besitzer des Sees. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass mit den "Groß Karpfen" ist dort so ein Problem, da der Karpfen ein sehr geschätzter Speisefisch ist, wird fast alles entnommen, was über 1 Kg ist. Beispiel: mein Schwager (Pole) konnte nicht verstehen, dass ich einen Karpfen von ca. 2 Kg wieder schwimmen gelassen habe. C+R ist dort fast nicht vorhanden. Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir eine schöne Zeit in Polen, kannst ja mal berichten wie der Urlaub "Angeltechnisch" verlaufen ist, eventuell auch über PIN
 Viel Spaß in Polen
 Michael


----------



## steffel333 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo Michael 
Und erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort
Schade sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht,aber da wir ja nicht nur angeln sondern auch schwimmen gehen wollen (Frau Sohn und Schwiegertochter) werde ich einfach immer was am Strand was mit auslegen .. vielleicht noch ein Futtersack oder halt anfüttern (Strand ist auch ganz allein für uns , so hoffen wir weil es sehr abgelegen ist).
Am Ebro werde ich dann hoffentlich die kapitalen fangen (wobei Herbst Winter da besser ist

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Justice (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo,
ich habe nun diese Polnische Angelkarte für DAV Mitglieder. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich will an der Polnischen Oder angeln. Leider sind aber alle Unterlagen in Polnisch. Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersetzung oder eine Karte wo man da angeln darf? Oder weiss jemand von euch genau bescheid?

Lg Justus


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Wie sieht es denn so um usedom aus? Meeresangeln ?Brandung


----------

